# Dzeko è della Roma, ufficiale



## tifosa asRoma (12 Agosto 2015)

La Roma ha comunicato sul proprio sito ufficiale di aver acquisito a titolo temporaneo le prestazioni sportive di Edin Dzeko per 4 mln di euro,con riscatto fissato a 11 mln di euro.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

15 mln senza bonus?


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo rapporto qualità-prezzo.


----------



## Gekyn (12 Agosto 2015)

Obbligo di riscatto?


----------



## 666psycho (12 Agosto 2015)

costato quasi quanto Matri...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Obbligo di riscatto?



C'è l'obbligo al raggiungimento di determinati risultati sportivi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 15 mln senza bonus?



Senza bonus


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Senza bonus



Cavolo, affarone. Ma allora perché non si chiudeva la trattativa col City e uscivano sempre notizie di richieste assurde tipo 25-30M se poi l'han dato via a 15?

PS. C'hai la casella piena.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> C'è l'obbligo al raggiungimento di determinati risultati sportivi.



No no ho controllato è diritto. 
Inutile Sabatini farà anche delle vaccate clamorose a volte, ma quando ci si mette è un drago


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cavolo, affarone. Ma allora perché non si chiudeva la trattativa col City e uscivano sempre notizie di richieste assurde tipo 25-30M se poi l'han dato via a 15?
> 
> PS. C'hai la casella piena.


Mi ricordo ancora Di marzio a metà luglio : 35 milioni , la Roma lo lascia e vira su Rondon  che poi è andato al West Bromwich per 22 milioni


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo ancora Di marzio a metà luglio : 35 milioni , la Roma lo lascia e vira su Rondon  che poi è andato al West Bromwich per 22 milioni



Quest'operazione mi ricorda i 9+Bonus della Juventus per Tevez


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Agosto 2015)

Per il cartellino hanno speso poco effettivamente.
Si sa quanto prenderà d'ingaggio?


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Per il cartellino hanno speso poco effettivamente.
> Si sa quanto prenderà d'ingaggio?



4,5 milioni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 4,5 milioni.



Abbiamo dato 5 milioni netti a Borriello, per 3 anni, più quai 500 mila euro di bonus gli ultimi due anni di contratto , per Dzeko è pure troppo poco ( scherzo eh )


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma ha comunicato sul proprio sito ufficiale di aver acquisito a titolo temporaneo le prestazioni sportive di Edin Dzeko per 4 mln di euro,con riscatto fissato a 11 mln di euro.



Sei felice ?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sei felice ?



Molto molto , anche se io sono esaltata per salah.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Molto molto , anche se io sono esaltata per salah.



Pensa, io invece sono esaltato che non avete ceduto Pjanic


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Molto molto , anche se io sono esaltata per salah.



Anch'io sono felicissimo per Salah. Dzeko è forse il miglior attaccante puro che abbiamo visto negli ultimi 10 anni esatti, cioè dai tempi dell'ultima stagione di Montella ( non il ritorno di qualche anno dopo), dopo abbiamo campato con Totti ( che fino al 2008 faceva anche lui moltissimi gol va detto ), e i vari giocatori che abbiamo preso per l'attacco ( Nonda, Vucinic (che rimpianto)-Julio Baptista  -Toni- Borriello-Adriano (  ) - Osvaldo-Destro-Doumbia  )


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensa, io invece sono esaltato che non avete ceduto Pjanic


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

altra magata di Sabatini. noi andiamo avanti sempre con quello dalla zucca lucida, mi raccomando.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensa, io invece sono esaltato che non avete ceduto Pjanic



Eh si grande giocatore questa è la sua quinta stagione con noi.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi Dzeko è uno scarto di una squadra top calcisticamente ed economicamente, in fase, almeno nell'ultimo anno, calante. E' normale riuscire a strappare un buon prezzo


----------



## beleno (12 Agosto 2015)

A sky ho sentito quinquennale a 4 milioni e mezzo, non poco.


----------



## Juventino30 (12 Agosto 2015)

Sicuri che sia diritto e non obbligo di riscatto?


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2015)

Un colpo clamoroso a 15 milioni mentre qualcuno paga Mamdzukic, Dybala e Zaza quasi 80 milioni...


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Dzeko è uno scarto di una squadra top calcisticamente ed economicamente, in fase, almeno nell'ultimo anno, calante. E' normale riuscire a strappare un buon prezzo


Anche Tevez era lo scarto del Manchester City. Si è visto quanto era scarso , e le incredibili capacità manageriali del City che lo hanno regalato a cifre ancora inferiori di cartellino. Poi ovviamente Dzeko non sarà così decisivo, ( anche se in fondo al cuore io ci spero). [MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION]


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Anche Tevez era lo scarto del Manchester City. Si è visto quanto era scarso , e le incredibili capacità manageriali del City che lo hanno regalato a cifre ancora inferiori di cartellino. Poi ovviamente Dzeko non sarà così decisivo, ( anche se in fondo al cuore io ci spero).



Attenzione, mica ho detto che è scarso, ho espresso quelle che sono i motivi a mio avviso di un prezzo così buono.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Attenzione, mica ho detto che è scarso, ho espresso quelle che sono i motivi a mio avviso di un prezzo così buono.


Oddio, avevo frainteso scusami. Allora concordo in pieno con quello che hai detto.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Oddio, avevo frainteso scusami. Allora concordo in pieno con quello che hai detto.



figurati, di niente


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> figurati, di niente



 
Comunque io ti vorrei chiedere , se secondo te, Dzeko più aiutarci a ridurre , anche sensibilmente il ritardo con la Juve ( ) , oppure se è uno spreco di soldi (  )


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Comunque io ti vorrei chiedere , se secondo te, Dzeko più aiutarci a ridurre , anche sensibilmente il ritardo con la Juve ( ) , oppure se è uno spreco di soldi (  )



Se dzeko sta bene ed è motivato, io credo sia un ottimo acquisto che permette alla roma di avvicinarsi sicuro alla Juve, che nel frattempo ha perso pezzi importanti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se dzeko sta bene ed è motivato, io credo sia un ottimo acquisto che permette alla roma di avvicinarsi sicuro alla Juve, che nel frattempo ha perso pezzi importanti.



Io ci spero, ma credo che lui sarà motivato, perchè se fallisse, tornerà al City, dove marcirebbe in panchina.
Comunque lui è uno che ha sempre fatto il massimo quando chiamato in causa al City, e al Wolfsburg è stato devastante, credo che fino all'arrivo di Lewandowsky, lui era il miglior bomber non tedesco degli ultimi 15 anni in Bundesliga, i tifosi del Wolfsburg lo ricordano ancora, lui, Grafite  , Barzagli in difesa e Benaglio hanno vinto una Bundes da soli, e sono stati protagonisti della clamorosa goleada rifilata al Bayern 5-1 con i famosi 4 gol di Grafite e quello di Dzeko


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io ci spero, ma credo che lui sarà motivato, perchè se fallisse, tornerà al City, dove marcirebbe in panchina.
> Comunque lui è uno che ha sempre fatto il massimo quando chiamato in causa al City, e al Wolfsburg è stato devastante, credo che fino all'arrivo di Lewandowsky, lui era il miglior bomber non tedesco degli ultimi 15 anni in Bundesliga, i tifosi del Wolfsburg lo ricordano ancora, lui, Grafite  , Barzagli in difesa e Benaglio hanno vinto una Bundes da soli, e sono stati protagonisti della clamorosa goleada rifilata al Bayern 5-1 con i famosi 4 gol di Grafite e quello di Dzeko


Ve lo auguro, tra roma e juve preferisco sempre la prima. Nel frattempo goal di Bertol. Chiuso off topic.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ve lo auguro, tra roma e juve preferisco sempre la prima. Nel frattempo goal di Bertol. Chiuso off topic.



Contento per voi . Grazie per la preferenza


----------



## Juventino30 (12 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un colpo clamoroso a 15 milioni mentre qualcuno paga Mamdzukic, Dybala e Zaza quasi 80 milioni...



Sabatini ha pagato 30 milioni Iturbe, senza vincere niente. 

Per quanto riguarda Mandzukic, Dybala e Zaza, io aspetterei almeno maggio prossimo per parlare di costo/ricavo sportivo, perchè magari no, ma magari si vince ancora...e magari la Roma ci arriva ancora dietro...ma magari no eh, così forse qualche juventino potrà dare finalmente sfogo alle sue ansie antisocietarie, dove per farlo deve venire da ospite in un forum non juventino. Per carità, siamo tutti liberi, no?


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha pagato 30 milioni Iturbe, senza vincere niente.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Mandzukic, Dybala e Zaza, io aspetterei almeno maggio prossimo per parlare di costo/ricavo sportivo, perchè magari no, ma magari si vince ancora...e magari la Roma ci arriva ancora dietro...ma magari no eh, così forse qualche juventino potrà dare finalmente sfogo alle sue ansie antisocietarie, dove per farlo deve venire da ospite in un forum non juventino. Per carità, siamo tutti liberi, no?



Sabatini ha speso almeno 91 mln, probabilmente qualcosa di più, per:
Gervinho
Iturbe
Ljajic
Ibarbo
Doumbia
Destro


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha speso almeno 91 mln, probabilmente qualcosa di più, per:
> Gervinho
> Iturbe
> Ljajic
> ...



Dico la mia su questo : 
Gervnho pagato 8 , e seppur abbia i piedi storti davanti porta , per me è un buon acquisto 
Iturbe , bah 28 milioni di euro specati fin ora , ma gli dò un ultima chanches
Ljajic 11 milioni di euro che avrei speso per altro, però lui è un bravo talento, si può rivendere
Ibarbo, non so quanto è costato , però troppo, non porta nulla alla squadra come attaccante, per fortuna ,lo abbiamo preso per abbassare il prezzo di Nainggolan , e a meno che non fa il fenomeno l'anno prossimo ciao ciao
Doumbia 15 milioni buttati nel cesso, inutile, scarso, però lo preso in simpatia, però meno male se ne è andato
Destro= 18 milioni =


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha speso almeno 91 mln, probabilmente qualcosa di più, per:
> Gervinho
> Iturbe
> Ljajic
> ...



Non proprio. Gran parte delle spese sono derivate dalle cessioni con plusvalenza di Osvaldo, Lamela e Marquinhos. Poi è lo stesso che con 28M ha preso Pjanic e Strootman. Benatia a 13,5. Manolas a 15 e così via. Magari ad avercelo Sabatini. Ma anche Berta, o Paratici. Siamo l'unica squadra senza un DS valido...


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dico la mia su questo :
> Gervnho pagato 8 , e seppur abbia i piedi storti davanti porta , per me è un buon acquisto
> Iturbe , bah 28 milioni di euro specati fin ora , ma gli dò un ultima chanches
> Ljajic 11 milioni di euro che avrei speso per altro, però lui è un bravo talento, si può rivendere
> ...



Gervinho lo volevate, giustamente, spedire, alla fine è un centometrista. 
Per il resto concordo con te.
Non ho messo Borriello perché a memoria c'era ancora lo zampino di Baldini.

Sabatini per me rimane un buon DS, ovviamente le vaccate le fanno tutti.


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Gran parte delle spese sono derivate dalle cessioni con plusvalenza di Osvaldo, Lamela e Marquinhos. Poi è lo stesso che con 28M ha preso Pjanic e Strootman. Benatia a 13,5. Manolas a 15 e così via. Magari ad avercelo Sabatini. Ma anche Berta, o Paratici. Siamo l'unica squadra senza un DS valido...



Che siano derivati da cessioni o piovuto dal cielo li ha comunque spesi. Aveva un budget e 91 mln li ha spesi così


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Agosto 2015)

Affarone a queste cifre. Noi 18 mln per Zaza 

Complimenti alla Roma.


----------



## alessandro77 (14 Agosto 2015)

è un affare per il prezzo pagato. come giocatore non mi entusiasma


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Affarone a queste cifre. Noi 18 mln per Zaza
> 
> Complimenti alla Roma.



ma anche stipendio diverso.
Ragazzi gli stipendi sono le mannaie delle società non i cartellini...


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma anche stipendio diverso.
> Ragazzi gli stipendi sono le mannaie delle società non i cartellini...


Meglio pagare un Dzeko che due-tre pippe. Poi noi ci siamo liberati degli ingaggi di Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez, quindi i soldi ci sarebbero...é che sono tirchi.


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Meglio pagare un Dzeko che due-tre pippe. Poi noi ci siamo liberati degli ingaggi di Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez, quindi i soldi ci sarebbero...é che sono tirchi.


Capisco.
Ma dico semplicemente che per dzeko si spende di piu rispetto a zaza...Dzeko 63 milioni tra cartellino e stipendio.
Per farti un esempio l inter per miranda in tutto tra cartellino e stipendio ha speso 30 mil...il milan per romagnoli ne ha spesi solo 7 in piu con un costo del cartellino piu alto.


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Capisco.
> Ma dico semplicemente che per dzeko si spende di piu rispetto a zaza...Dzeko 63 milioni tra cartellino e stipendio.
> Per farti un esempio l inter per miranda in tutto tra cartellino e stipendio ha speso 30 mil...il milan per romagnoli ne ha spesi solo 7 in piu con un costo del cartellino piu alto.


Sí ovvio che Dzeko tra cartellino e ingaggio costa il triplo di Zaza, volevo solo dire che comprando 2-3 Zaza alla fine paghi uguale e non conviene neppure.

A me per esempio Mandzukic piace molto, peró senza il suo arrivo (20 mln + ingaggio) e quello di Zaza potevamo prendere un trequartista con i [email protected]@. Sarebbe stato piú logico, anche perché il croato ha bisogno di cross (da noi cosa sconosciuta) e gioco sulle fasce (difficile nel 4-3-1-2 di Allegri).


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Agosto 2015)

Sarà calcio d'agosto ma dzeko già doppietta contro il siviglia, alla fine del primo tempo roma-siviglia 4-0
[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Agosto 2015)

Grande partita, si vede che é motivato.


----------



## Renegade (15 Agosto 2015)

Doppietta più assist. Migliore in campo. Praticamente devastante.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sarà calcio d'agosto ma dzeko già doppietta contro il siviglia, alla fine del primo tempo roma-siviglia 4-0
> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION]



Bel debutto, ma era un amichevole, vedremo più avanti


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Lo stimo da tanti anni, speravo venisse al Milan perchè sono convinto la Serie A sia il campionato per lui.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



Eh quindi  non ho capito che volevi dire


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Eh quindi  non ho capito che volevi dire



Dillo che stai godendo ahahaha


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2015)

Prestito a 4 + riscatto a 11, buona operazione


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Dillo che stai godendo ahahaha


Ok , sto godendo, perché se dovesse fare schifo , via, ma se dovesse fare bene gli 11 milioni glieli do io


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ok , sto godendo, perché se dovesse fare schifo , via, ma se dovesse fare bene gli 11 milioni glieli do io



Fai bene, ottimo impatto


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Fai bene, ottimo impatto



Perchè che ho fatto


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Perchè che ho fatto



No dico dzeko in amichevole.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> No dico dzeko in amichevole.



Ah scusa non avevo capito, in effetti come debutto non ce male, e la cosa che mi ha più sorpreso, non è come ha segnato, ma come nonostante fosse enorme , si muoveva da paura, io con la nostra fortuna mi aspettavo un Crouch , un Andy Carrol, dopo l'ultima stagione, ma non sembra , anzi è in grandissima forma


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ah scusa non avevo capito, in effetti come debutto non ce male, e la cosa che mi ha più sorpreso, non è come ha segnato, ma come nonostante fosse enorme , si muoveva da paura, io con la nostra fortuna mi aspettavo un Crouch , un Andy Carrol, dopo l'ultima stagione, ma non sembra , anzi è in grandissima forma



Meglio, speriamo di essere di fronte a un campionato avvincente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Meglio, speriamo di essere di fronte a un campionato avvincente.



Speriamo, ma purtroppo credo che la Juve lo rivincerà abbastanza tranquillamente, magari non con così tanti punti di vantaggio, ma lo rivincerà con almeno 2 giornate d'anticipo 
P.s in focus talenti ho scritto il nome di un nuovo calciatore, vorrei sapere la tua opinione su di lui


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Speriamo, ma purtroppo credo che la Juve lo rivincerà abbastanza tranquillamente, magari non con così tanti punti di vantaggio, ma lo rivincerà con almeno 2 giornate d'anticipo
> P.s in focus talenti ho scritto il nome di un nuovo calciatore, vorrei sapere la tua opinione su di lui



Controllo subito, io purtroppo credo che la Juve è favorita ma se l ambiente Roma non implode ha una rosa superiore a quella juventina.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Controllo subito, io purtroppo credo che la Juve è favorita ma se l ambiente Roma non implode ha una rosa superiore a quella juventina.


Speriamo  , e spero che voi torniate grandi


----------

